# pure spring acl



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2009)

we dug this up yesterday and we dont know anything about this bottle 
 any information would be nice , thanks


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 12, 2009)

WELL THE ONLY THING I FOUND ON IT WAS THAT IT DATES AROUND 1963 AND IT MAY BE WORTH IN GOOD CONDITION ABOOUT $15. NICE LOOKIN BOTTLE.   NO TOWN ON THE BOTTLE?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 12, 2009)

the dump we dug it in closed in 1959, and it does not have a city on it . thanks for the info.[]


----------



## acls (Nov 12, 2009)

I have seen bottles like this one that were from Canada and date late 1950s.


----------



## sha11s (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, Pure Spring was a Canadian soda company...mainly ginger ale. Here in Toronto they run a couple of bucks each. I think there is a push bar currently on ebay.

 Scott


----------



## sha11s (Nov 13, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/r3IW52WPRma4fnma9bUKyA?feat=directlink

 Sorry, can't figure out how to post photo, but here are some Pure Spring bottles.


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2012)

Pure Springs was from Ottawa , Ontario and was one of the biggest pop producers in eastern Ontario from what i have read . i recently dug up an old broken pure springs bottle and acquired one in my recent trade i made when i gave antique store old milk jug for 4 bottles . 
 here is the bottle i added to collection , is pretty much the same as posters .


----------

